# Upgrading stock subwoofer



## ShaqX7 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I have a Sony mini Hi-Fi system. The model is MHC-GX99. The sub-woofer hits the <55Hz notes very quietly. I want to know if I can get any active sub-woofer to work with my system. Are there any key elements I need to be keeping in mind like the impedance, and sensitivity? 

I don't have any idea how sensitive my subwoofer is at the moment, so I lack a starting point, but I do know it runs at a 6 ohm impedance. Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Adding a subwoofer to a HTIB is usually a very difficult thing to do unfortunately. If your Sony has an RCA Subwoofer Out, you are good to go. However, most Minisystems do not offer them. I am not familiar with your Sony, but will try to find out more about it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Looked up the manual and it does have a Sub output so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ares, excellent research amigo. That is great news as it opens up a World of possibilities for Subwoofer choice.
If not wanting to spend very much, Dayton's Sub 120 is available for around 150 Dollars from Amazon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ShaqX7 (Jan 6, 2011)

The subwoofer you offered looks nice, however that particular one does not ship to Canada. I found a good seller on ebay that offers full refund on all products sold. I'm just wondering which specs I should be looking for...because I don't have much chance to actually test out the speakers for myself. 

Does the impedance have to match the 6 ohms that my receiver dishes out?

HD Powered Subwoofer 12" Home Theater Bass New TSRT500 --> ebay
Does this sub compare to the one you send me?


----------



## ShaqX7 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello again, 

I got the subwoofer on ebay, and it's hits those low notes nicely...however, only after some massive EQ. 

I have the sub connected to an external usb sound card, and I use a parametric eq for winamp. Below 32 hz, the volume is set at +5 db, while the volume around 60hz is at -13db. 

Everything seems to be working great, but I am a bit worried about if the subwoofer is distorting. Isn't it hard to tell distortion at such low frequencies? I don't want to be damaging the subwoofer, so maybe I can run a distortion test on REW. Should I not worry about distortion and let the fuse protect me?

I'm confused...Help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you are hearing a great deal of distortion, I would lower the levels. A fuse will more than likely not prevent a blown woofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

